# Construction of Louis XVI marble topped table



## bohngy (21 Dec 2022)

I recently spied a Louis XVI table on a job-site. After ogling it for a while, I decided I’d like to make a replica. So, with the owners permission I took some photos.
I’m comfortable with the planted carving, but I can’t work out how the frieze intersects with the legs. For example, the first turned ring on the legs overhangs the frieze. furthermore, pictures of the underside suggest it’s round at it’s top, not squarE and the frieze is sitting on the top most turned ring… I’m baffled! Could someone offer some info on how these were constructed. I’d love any book references you have, I can’t find anything out about this type of construction on the web.
Thanks muchley


----------



## niall Y (22 Dec 2022)

Nice one ,looks to be a fairly basic structure with the top of the legs left fairly square. Can't quite see in the photos, but there seems to be a triangular section removed from the inner corner to accommodate the brace, that strengthens the joint and helps support the marble.

It is probably all nailed ,with the nails sunk below the surface and filled with a waterproof filler to prevent them from blowing the gesso surface with rust. The corners of the frieze will probably have fine linen cloth buried in the gesso to prevent the corners from cracking. Can't remember what this is called.

Best of luck


----------



## Inspector (22 Dec 2022)

It looks like all the carvings are applied which would allow the apron (frieze) to be screwed or nailed as suggested to the squared off corners of the legs and then the rosettes applied overtop, hiding the fasteners. That is what I think _*if*_ this is a reproduction. The corner braces added for more strength, perhaps dovetailed, hidden by the mouldings. 

Pete


----------



## bohngy (24 Dec 2022)

Thank you for the replies folks. I’d never thought that the inside corners of the legs might be rounded. I think I’ll go for some regular M&T joinery between the square sections of the legs and frieze.… that should allow me to reduce the square cross-section at the top of each leg, and turn an overhanging ring to sit just under the apron.
I was amazed how wobbly it was, so I believe it could be nailed together.

i’ll get some drawings done and update, as progress is made…


----------



## Jameshow (26 Dec 2022)

How about a sliding dovetail joint to secure the rails into the legs?

Just a thought!


----------

